# Howdy from Ohio...



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone else?

Looked a little empty in here _"There are no posts in this forum"_, so I had to change that.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Howdy Buckeye. I just found this site and joined. Another Buckeye is here. I'm in Columbus. One of the few anti-Ohio State football fans. :smt022


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Howdy Buckeye. I just found this site and joined. Another Buckeye is here. I'm in Columbus. One of the few anti-Ohio State football fans. :smt022


That's OK I'm just a proud Buckeye...

I went went to OSU, met my wife there and we both actually manged to graduate as Buckeye Alumni even after our first born son was delivered at OSU hospital, it doesn't get anymore Buckeye than that :mrgreen:









But it's nice to have another Ohioan onboard...who do you root for?

Nothing like Hiney-gate on a crisp fall morning in Ohio!!!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Truthfully, I'm not a fan of college football. Being born and raised in Cleveland, I'm a Dawg fan. Went to most of the games as a kid. Watched the likes of Jim Brown, Leroy Kelly, Gary Collins, Frank Ryan, Lou Groza, etc. Went to the airport to meet the team after the '64 championship win. Probably before your time. My problem with Columbus and OSU football is when they lose, the community is down the entire week until next saturday. When they win, stories saturate the media. I get sick of the, we're #1 chants. Granted, the Browns don't win many games, but after a lose, they talk about it monday morning, drop it and life goes on. Since '99 we have adjusted to more L's than W's. I will admit that I did follow OSU during the days of Woody Hayes. His players behaved. Different era for both coaches and players.

P.S. I was glad OSU beat Miami for the championship. Good vs. Evil.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey SigZagger your telling me you are 2 days older than football right?? If you can remember Marion Motley, Lou "the toe" Groza, and Jim Brown. Back when they were a power house. 
Just fun'in with ya. I was raised in Cincinnati and the Browns was our team. I sure don't miss that city. It was a fun place back then, but I wouldn't live there now. Have a Good Day you Buckeyes.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

What you have to understand about Ohio State Football and Columbus, is that the Buckeye's *are* our Pro Sports team :smt048 :mrgreen: , yea I know we have hockey and socccer, ok, I actually love going to BlueJackets Games, but Buckeye Football, that's out pro team like the Brownies in Cleveland....I'm a life long Cleveland Fan myself, fom Youngstown, that no-mans land between Pittsburgh and Cleveland  :smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> Youngstown, that no-mans land between Pittsburgh and Cleveland


Glad to hear it. Seems like some from that area of the state slipped over to the dark side when the Browns were not playing well. For some reason the Brownies just can't seem to get jump started. :smt022 Regarding the Buckeyes being Columbus' "pro" sports team. How about the best damn high school team in the state. :smt062 Actually, they are very good. As long as they don't play anyone from the SEC, PAC10, etc.  Isn't the Big10 really the Big5?

Go Browns
7-9 would be better than last year :smt022


----------



## XD9MMSHOOTER (May 8, 2006)

Sw Ohio, Warren County


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Buckeye, There is another Ohioan on the boards, unfortunately I am currently stationed in CT(Navy). Did you go to the game yesterday vs. Penn. State? that was pretty embarassing for the 1st half. Oh well. Go Bucks!!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> Looked a little empty in here _"There are no posts in this forum"_, so I had to change that.


Born in the NE rust belt, parents moved when I was 2, best thing that ever happened to me. No offence.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice to see a fellow Buckeye here! I like Georgia too, most beautiful women I've ever met were on a roadtrip to Georgia, something about that Southern sweetness too MMMmmmm. (Mr. P...Where at from the NE rustbelt? I'm from the Mahoning valley myself, relocated to Columbus for better opportunities, wife's from Cleveland)

I didn't go to the Penn State Game, but it was on for sure. There's an OSU flag flying on my house!! Bring on Iowa :smt062


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Nice to see a fellow Buckeye here! I like Georgia too, most beautiful women I've ever met were on a roadtrip to Georgia, something about that Southern sweetness too MMMmmmm. *(Mr. P...Where at from the NE rustbelt?* I'm from the Mahoning valley myself, relocated to Columbus for better opportunities, wife's from Cleveland)
> 
> I didn't go to the Penn State Game, but it was on for sure. There's an OSU flag flying on my house!! Bring on Iowa :smt062


I was born in Warren. yikes!!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I was born in Warren. yikes!!


My best friend currently lives on Tod Ave.

I was born and raised in North Jackson, son of a GM UAW worker, like a lot of people there.


----------



## plateshooter (Nov 12, 2006)

N.E. Ohio here. Between Akron and Medina. Land of many gunshows. Good to see other Ohioans on the forum.


----------



## kor (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm from Wayne County.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Hello from scenic and beautiful Noble county, shoot IDPA,GSSF,a little(sometimes) IPSC or USPSA. I always get them confused!!


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys!

I've been in Columbus for over 28 years. I was born/raised in Dayton. 

I guess the Bengals/Browns controversy is over for this year. :mrgreen: 

There are NRA Bullseye leagues in Powell, New Albany and at OSU, Cowboy Action Shooting in Mt. Vernon and Circleville, IDPA in Pickaway County, .22 Metalic Silhouette in Lancaster, etc., etc. There's something for everybody!

Tigerseye


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard everyone...the only solace I have as a Browns fan this year is that the Steelers also went down the tubes...but, I'm a Buckeye Grad, so it's a great year anyway


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

Cuyahoga County here.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## josh (Jun 3, 2007)

Kings Island area here!


----------



## whiteG35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Toledo, Ohio here.


----------



## woolieworm (Nov 26, 2007)

Marietta, Ohio area.


----------



## damitjim65 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Hello from Grove City, OH*

From Western New York. Been here for 20 years. Just got into guns. Like to visit the Powder Room and when I have extra gas in my car I head to Black Wing. On the hunt for my first conceal carry gun.

Retired with lots of free time.


----------



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hamilton here. Butler County


----------



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

*hand gun*

Norwalk,Huron county not much talk of guns here?


----------



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

hello from geauga county......the land of the lake effect snow


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Cleveland born and raised here. Cuyahoga County, where the nights are cold and the pistols are hot!:mrgreen:


----------



## T-1000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Toledo here. Lived in Cleveland when I was real young moved to Toledo 20 years ago and have been here ever since!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

west chester area here


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

western fulton county ohio here.:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## Barricade (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, Columbus Ohio here. Buckeye fan/OSU grad/currently work for OSU  raised in NE Ohio in the Warren/Youngstown area.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hello from an ex-buckeye*

Hello,

I am an ex-buckeye, ex-LEO, now living in the State of Florida. I grew up in NW Ohio in Henry County, moved to Florida in the late 80's. I still have Scarlet and Grey running through my veins though.

Enjoy Buckeyes!! :smt023


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Buckeye from Springboro here. I hope you all know that Ohio's Castle Doctrine passed the Ohio Senate unamiously. It's up to the house to give us what should have been there from the beginning. With Governor Shaft er I man taft before it was a miracle he signed Concealed Carry. I was at several of the hearings and from what I was told Governor Strickland will sign the bill. Gotta scoot for now, my new M&P .357 sig compact just reached my local gun shop.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

*checking in...*

... from southern Ohio. Brown County. Grew up less than 20 miles from where I live now. Did spend 5 years out of state while working for the government. (USMC)


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

I am from Niles altho I work in New Castle, Pa.


----------



## svdspecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

*cincinnati*

hey everybody i live in cincinnati. Anyway how does a gun forum go to college football? i don't know but anyways a list of my firearms

Lee enfield No4 mk1-.303 british
Mosin Nagant M44 carbine-7.62x54R
Ruger 10/22-.22lr
Springfield model 944-.410
Winchester model 12-12ga.
Remington 870 express magnum-.12ga
CZ-52 pistol-7.62x25mm
Old 22 revolver-.22lr

happy shooting, be safe, and don't let Obama win


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hey SigZagger your telling me you are 2 days older than football right?? If you can remember Marion Motley, Lou "the toe" Groza, and Jim Brown. Back when they were a power house.
> Just fun'in with ya. I was raised in Cincinnati and the Browns was our team. I sure don't miss that city. It was a fun place back then, but I wouldn't live there now. Have a Good Day you Buckeyes.


I was Raised in Cincinnati too. Best thing I ever did was leave..heh. Headed for the hills in Kentucky and never looked back. They gonna have to pry me out of here..heh


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

C-Bus here...actually about 10 miles east of Columbus in Pataskala.

Could ask for a better city to live in...and according to Forbes magazine, Columbus is one of the top cities to retire in and where your money stretches the most.

Neat little fact!


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Joined the board this week. Living in Belmont Co. about a mile from I-70


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow!..lotta ya..heh
..I grew up in Cincinnati..Sobered up and moved to Ky though..hehehehe:smt082


----------



## Yjeepin (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys, well I was born n raised in upstate South Carolina. Been living in Columbus for close to 9yrs now and I married a girl from Iowa. 

Tell me I'm not screwed up.


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

Howdy from Northeastern Ohio :mrgreen:


----------



## don44 (Jan 20, 2009)

Say Hey, I am out in the open west of Dayton, retired GM but go BUCKS! Don:smt033


----------



## campdaddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Springfield here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome campdaddy. I was born and raised in Springfield and after 20 years in the US Navy moved back and settled in near Lancaster.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Guys, a salute from your neighbour in Michigan...and a Big Wolverine FAN..


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Cincinnnati here


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello from Rockbridge, Ohio! I am actually in college right now.  I have a CZ-75 SP01. I don't like sports  :smt021

I like guns though!


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

Erie county


----------



## Spicy McHaggis (Nov 23, 2009)

Ricks2524 said:


> Hamilton here. Butler County


Me too...howdy neighbor!:mrgreen:


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Stark County Here


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Born/raised in Alliance, then two years in the Army (Germany), four years in North Canton, five years in Columbus (Worthington, Dublin), five in London (miss the lake!), last 7+ in Canton.


----------



## Doberman (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey all,

I am located in central OH..... Just outside of Columbus in Pickerington


----------



## Glide (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, From Louisville... just East of Canton


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

For a minute there I thought you were on the wrong thread (KY)

Welcome aboard Glide


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi from Delaware.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Glide said:


> Hey, From Louisville... just East of Canton


Are you sure you're not just West of Alliance? :anim_lol:

Welcome aboard!


----------



## House (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, from Western Cuyahoga County, along the lake.


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

*Howdy*

Hello Ohio. Born and raised in Cincinnati. Been in the army reserves for three years now.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

football hall of famer here.canton of course. crappy city but at least everyone is in to football and unfortunately guns as there are too many shootings


----------

